# How much body fat per my pal is and how much muscle he have.



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

How much of body fat per my pal is in ur view , how much muscle he have , is he fat or lean. Fell free to comment cheers.look into the images.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

20% and next to non


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Those are pretty bad pictures to judge on

Take better quality pictures and have

-Front Relaxed

-Back Relaxed

-Legs


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@saxondale someone is using your pics mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Pmsl.


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

tht old chestnut , more like pictures of you and your blaggin it sayn its your mate haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @saxondale someone is using your pics mate


My first though too


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Skinnyfat. No noticeable muscle definition but a bit of belly.
> 
> It looks like you've hidden in a wardrobe and captured secret shots of him getting out of the shower.


Haha


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> How much of body fat per my pal is in ur view , how much muscle he have , is he fat or lean. Fell free to comment cheers.look into the images.


They look like fcuking stalker pictures. :lol:

*Waiting for op to start a dnp thread for his 'mate'.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Were you touching yourself when you took those?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Those are pretty bad pictures to judge on
> 
> Take better quality pictures and have
> 
> ...


Can u give a rought estimate about his body fat , and please the are not stalkers pic , he is a little shy of camera , bout u can clearly see he is looking towards me in these picture so he knows im taking the pictures.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Can u give a rought estimate about his body fat , and please the are not stalkers pic , he is a little shy of camera , bout u can clearly see he is looking towards me in these picture so he knows im taking the pictures.


I honestly can not give an estimate I can be sure on. Even if the angles were right, it's the quality of the picture that's important and it's quite blurry


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

If you really need an answer to that question then there is no self awareness going on!

He has more body fat than muscle, so any number is irrelevant!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

they look like they have been taken from a mile away with a telephoto lens.

Is it Prince William on holiday?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Why does this question pop up every couple of days? It means nothing.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

He's 20BF with ZERO Muscle get him to a gym and beast him.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oddest thread I've seen in ages. Pretty sure I don't want to know the full story behind those photos!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FFS hes 20% and im still over 30 - lifes so unfair


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

saxondale said:


> FFS hes 20% and im still over 30 - lifes so unfair


If u want to be the Man U have to beat the man mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Best said:


> If u want to be the Man U have to beat the man mate


Im worried for the man in the pictures now .


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Im worried for the man in the pictures now .


He's my pal don't be worried he's a nice guy he won't hurt u. But he is a little shy of cameras.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

mr best has to be a troll


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

How old is ur fVcking camera ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Best said:


> He's my pal don't be worried he's a nice guy he won't hurt u. But he is a little shy of cameras.


Lolwut


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you mind if I ask Mr Best, the young man in this strange photo...is he your boyfriend?

Does he even lift?


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Unfortunately, troll threads get more replies than a serious thread. Like mine. lol


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

xjx said:


> Unfortunately, troll threads get more replies than a serious thread. Like mine. lol


You think I'm a troll and your not , how about if u are atroll, u are also not showing ur identity, so shut the --.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you mind if I ask Mr Best, the young man in this strange photo...is he your boyfriend?
> 
> Does he even lift?


U do not have any manners how to talk, and yes I mind it , because if u are not blind u can see the thread beginning that he is my pal not boyfriend.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

My pal thinks he's very lean and best body builder in the world


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> My pal thinks he's very lean and best body builder in the world


Your pal is in my opinion, deluded.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Your pal is in my opinion, deluded.


If u think he's deluded , it is ur own opinion, may I provide more pics of him for u surity.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tell ur mate i want his diet and training plan. and im willing to pay for it


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> tell ur mate i want his diet and training plan. and im willing to pay for it


His training routine is he goes upstairs from day and come back at night and his diet plan is he is fasting.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> If u think he's deluded , it is ur own opinion, may I provide more pics of him for u surity.


If 'your pal' thinks he is 'best body builder' & judging by 'his' pictures -which I'm sure everyone would agree, he is not.

Then whose perception is incorrect...or as I said, delusional?

If you cannot see this point, then I would strongly suspect (note my choice of words) that you have a visual problem.

Or

This is all a clever wind up.

C'mon...'fess up.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

I must admit, his responses are quite entertaining. Very well played good sir.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Best said:


> U do not have any manners how to talk, and yes I mind it , because if u are not blind u can see the thread beginning that he is my pal not boyfriend.


when you bumming your"pal" and it`s jiggles a lot he`s 30+ body fat.if it`s not,he`s under


----------

